# €8k-9k bank balance for residency application



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

I have looked around the threads but have not found anything that answers this question:

Is my gestora correct when she told me today that at the appointment for registration as resident I need to show a current balance in my Spanish bank account of 8000€-9000€?

I pointed out to her that her own Government pages on this matter state that all applications are dealt with on an individual basis, according to the circumstances of the applicant and no figures were mentioned.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> I have looked around the threads but have not found anything that answers this question:
> 
> Is my gestora correct when she told me today that at the appointment for registration as resident I need to show a current balance in my Spanish bank account of 8000€-9000€?
> 
> I pointed out to her that her own Government pages on this matter state that all applications are dealt with on an individual basis, according to the circumstances of the applicant and no figures were mentioned.


 It's up to each local district more or less... As you have seen the official spiel is 



> Dispone para sí y para los miembros de su familia, *de recursos suficientes *para no convertirse en una carga para la asistencia social de España durante su periodo de residencia.


so it's the up to the local authority how much the amount needed is so as to not become a burden.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's up to each local district more or less... As you have seen the official spiel is
> 
> 
> so it's the up to the local authority how much the amount needed is so as to not become a burden.


Quite so. 

What I am wondering is if anybody else has been told about this current balance requirement or been faced with it at registration and how things worked out.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I read this nugget of info on a legal blog (not a 100% reliable source of info probably, but equally as reliable as a forum??)

"Se considerará acreditación suficiente para el cumpliento de este requisito la tenencia de recursos que sean superiores al importe que cada año fije la Ley de Presupuestos Generales del Estado para generar el derecho a recibir una prestación no contributiva."

"This requirement will be considered sufficiently complied with by means of having resources which are above the amount which is set each year in the Law for General Budget of the State, for the purpose of triggering the right to receive a non-contributory benefit".

This suggests that the local offices of extranjería or whatever other local or regional public servant is not actually free to decide what constitutes enough money to not be a burden on the state, because it is set by law.

Not sure if this can be evidenced as correct though.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Regrettably, there are no clearly defined financial requirements from central government and provinces tend to set their own requirements based on the cost of living in that area. This sounds quite reasonable if you consider that it costs a lot less to live in Jaén than it does in Madrid and other large cities, not just for things like food, but for rent or buying property. However it is not very helpful. Often the best way to find out is to contact the Extranjería that you wish to use and ask.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Regrettably, there are no clearly defined financial requirements from central government and provinces tend to set their own requirements based on the cost of living in that area. This sounds quite reasonable if you consider that it costs a lot less to live in Jaén than it does in Madrid and other large cities, not just for things like food, but for rent or buying property. However it is not very helpful. Often the best way to find out is to contact the Extranjería that you wish to use and ask.


I think that is where this info originated. My gestora told me she was coming to my place to discuss S1, registration etc but calling at the Comisary first. 

Not only location makes a difference: as a single UK pensioner with no dependents and no loan finance to service I'm a different proposition to someone with a spouse, a pack of kids, a dependent relative and a mortgage.

Just to add more mud to the bureaucratic Spanish waters, I was asked by the UK NHS EHIC card dept to get the email address of the clinic I will attend so that they could email a temporary e-card to the clinic to cover me while my new one is in transit.

The clinic told my gestora that their email address is for 'internal' use only and they do not divulge it to 3rd parties, not even the office of another country's EHIC dept

So good old Newcastle is sending it to me.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I am surprised that some say the amount required has anything to do with the local authority. The approval of an application to reside in spain is controlled by the Ministry of the Interor so the rules apply nationwide 

I understand amounts required for EU Nationals is 367 euros p. m. for a single person or 624 euros per month for a married couple. That equates to savings of 5,137 euros or 8,733 euros 

Of course for non EU nationals who are not applying to join family member the income required jumps to around 27,000 euros p.a. 

That could apply to U.K. nationals after Brexit !


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

PS. As a U.K. pensioner. Getting a form S1 from DWP Newcastle will cover your medical requirement 

Incidentally DWP pay spain 4.700€ p.a. for each pensioner for their ‘free medical cover’


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Juan C said:


> I am surprised that some say the amount required has anything to do with the local authority. The approval of an application to reside in spain is controlled by the Ministry of the Interor so the rules apply nationwide
> 
> I understand amounts required for EU Nationals is 367 euros p. m. for a single person or 624 euros per month for a married couple. That equates to savings of 5,137 euros or 8,733 euros !


We know from what people have reported on this forum that the amount varies depending where you apply, and the monthly minimum is a lot more that 367€ - more like 700€ for a single person.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I can’t put my finger on the government page which says that the amount required is the amount above which a Spaniard cannot claim benefit. The basis being that if a Spaniard is believed to be able to survive on an amount, then an EU national cannot be required to show a higher income for residence status to be approved. 

The amounts I quoted are those issued to the extranjerias by the Ministry of the Interior. I have a national police pal who gave me a copy of the notice ‘in confidence.’


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> I can’t put my finger on the government page which says that the amount required is the amount above which a Spaniard cannot claim benefit. The basis being that if a Spaniard is believed to be able to survive on an amount, then an EU national cannot be required to show a higher income for residence status to be approved.
> 
> The amounts I quoted are those issued to the extranjerias by the Ministry of the Interior. I have a national police pal who gave me a copy of the notice ‘in confidence.’


This basis coincides with the info I posted above from the legal blog. Seems like it might be worth investigating the official source of this info.


----------



## iwanttoliveinthesun (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, our plan was move to Murcia in the brexit transition period, we are a married couple in our mid 50's.

We own a small apartment there, and would have savings and a modest pension of £8k per annum.

I know it all up in the air at the moment but if a deal is agreed, what are people thoughts on us being eligible for residency.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> I am surprised that some say the amount required has anything to do with the local authority. The approval of an application to reside in spain is controlled by the Ministry of the Interor so the rules apply nationwide
> 
> I understand amounts required for EU Nationals is 367 euros p. m. for a single person or 624 euros per month for a married couple. That equates to savings of 5,137 euros or 8,733 euros
> 
> ...


I have located the latest law on the national budget (Dated June 2018), and the figures quoted as being the minimum income considered as not giving the right to a non-contributory benefit are almost those quoted by Juan C. 

Single person: 5178.60
Married couple: 8803.62
Couple with one dependant child: 31071.60

Of course these are annual incomes, but can be divided into months easily. The law does not contemplate lump sums / savings.

If I were to be asked to provide an income beyond these amounts I would be tempted to challenge it, law in hand.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

iwanttoliveinthesun said:


> Hi, our plan was move to Murcia in the brexit transition period, we are a married couple in our mid 50's.
> 
> We own a small apartment there, and would have savings and a modest pension of Â£8k per annum.
> 
> ...


Currently, you might just scrape in. 

It dependspartly on where you plan to live. 

Notwithstanding Overandout's post before mine, which quotes minimum requirements, extranjerías for people living in cities tend to expect a higher income than for those living it villages in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Overandout. 

Thanks for your factual post. 

The slightly higher figures you show would be accounted for after the inflation figure is added to the amounts I quoted 

Regard. Juan


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Overandout.
> 
> Thanks for your factual post.
> 
> ...


I reckon you are right, the law is revised every year, so your figures may have been from 2017.

I like to have some offical back up of everything I post publicly, hence my search for the figures in the law, but what I am still missing is the official confirmation that these figures are supposed to be used to assess the EU migrant's capacity to support himself when registering in Spain... that has come from a legal blog with no quoted source.

If anyone can substantiate that this is correct, it could be useful.


----------

